# New here



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Didn't know where else to post this. Just found this place. So here goes, I raise Hungarian giant house pigeons, various colors of archangels, performing rollers, just now getting started in in ring neck doves. And of course according to my name bunny rabbits. I show my birds at a local county fair at the end of the year. they have an open class poultry style pigeon show. I actually recognize one or two of your guys from another forum.


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

hi 
i am slightly less new but welcome anyway


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Chinbunny! Please post some pics of your birds (and bunnies) ..we LOVE pics! It's very nice to have you here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok here is a couple. I will post more tomorrow. need to get to bed. lol.  




IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v281/jnlldxn/bunniesdoves2023.jpg[/IMG]



[









And one of my show rabbits. he's called a standard chinchilla.










I will add some pigeon pictures tomorrow.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Chinbunny .. beautiful birds and bunnies .. more pics are always welcome! Sleep tight!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to PT chinbunny!
I want to see a Hungarian Giant House Pigeon!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to PT!! Your pictures are very pretty. I am excited to see the Hungarian Giant House pigeons too!


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

OK these are my hungarian giant house pigeons.  I am expecting some to hatch in a week or two too. Providing everything goes right with them.

This is baby. Here is a video of him. He's the meanest thing with wings, but will sit on my hands and shoulders. He does bite and wing slap.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

BTW the bunny in the video above is five pounds, just for comparison for size. 










His parents


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome to PT. 

Hugh


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

here are my archangels

The two babies I have. (more to be hatched soon). Their mom and adad are the toy stencil, and the copper blackwing below.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Dad on the nest. Old rabbit litter boxes make nice pigeon nests. 










mom.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

more archangels










I love the blue color on this guy.



















Here is another of my giant house pigeons. bought it from someone on eggbid, and don't know if I can use it for breeding. Its toes on one foot curl under each other.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

My copper archangels from last years fair pigeon show. Both of them cleaned house in their classes.










Rollers that I purchased the same day i took this. They are sitting now. Hoping to get some roller babies soon!


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

And baby being nasty at the show.  though he was very popular with the ametuer photographers that loved visiting. Even tried taking a chomp out of someones camera. 









I also do paintings and stuff too.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's quit a collection you got there. Welcome to Pigon talk!


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome. Beautiful birds and rabbits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

you have some nice birds


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome to the forums and great looking birds/bunnys you have also , enjoyed the pics


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very Nice Birds!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey, chinbunny! Yep...remember you from BYC. Welcome to PT and congrats on you show wins! Very, very nice birds and love that bunny!


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi. Thanks guys. I looked around. Your birds are all nice looking too. 

Yep, I am no longer a member of byc for reasons I won't mention on here.  

This place, and a couple of rabbit related ones I found look to be much better anyhow.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

That bunny and 4 others will be going to a rabbit show this sunday. Wish them luck.  Gonna be competeing against another top ranked breeder in the breed who is almost impossible to beat. (Though my rabbits are one of a few that have doe it before at the nationals)


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks goldenboy. 

candled the dove eggs tonight. One looks fertile. So now i am going to leave them alone and see if anything hatches in a few days. 

I paired the copper head hen with my copper black wing cock bird. Hopefully she will some nice, interesting colored babies. I have never had a sucessful hatch out o fthe male, however. So if they have a good hatch, what color do you think the babies will be? I was told copper headed andgels are kind of rare.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Why is everyone welcoming you? I thought you had been here for a while. LOL


----------



## sohaib anwer (Apr 6, 2012)

NICE BIRDs pal!


----------

